# IGF LR3 and Bacteriostatic Water?



## rc771 (Dec 12, 2011)

So I'm going to give IGF LR3 a shot and i can't seem to find a clear answer on the bac water vs acetic acid thing...

I would prefer to just use bac water since I have a ton of it already.

Has anybody mixed their IGF LR3 with bac only and stored it in the fridge...

at 50 mcg post workout I would be storing it for about 30 days.


Thanks for any help guys,


----------



## pieguy (Dec 12, 2011)

30 days is a bit on the long side. I use bac water but burn through my igf's in 2 weeks usually. The longer it sits, the longer it degrades, which within 2 weeks, doesn't seem like too bad.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 12, 2011)

would it help if just a little AA was added to the bac water?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 12, 2011)

You're only supposed to use a minute amount of AA and then backfill the syringe with bac water when you're actually going to inject.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I've done it both ways. It could just be placebo but I liked it in AA soultion better. I put 1ml of AA in. Then I would do 100mcg at a time. I'd draw up 10units of the IGF and then 50 units of bac water to cut it, then inject. 

Some people say that AA reconn'd igf doesn't need to be put in the fridge but I always do. I couldn't find much info on it at all either.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I've done it both ways. It could just be placebo but I liked it in AA soultion better. I put 1ml of AA in. Then I would do 100mcg at a time. I'd draw up 10units of the IGF and then 50 units of bac water to cut it, then inject.
> 
> *Some people say that AA reconn'd igf doesn't need to be put in the fridge but I always do. I couldn't find much info on it at all either*.


 

If you reconstitute ANY peptide it needs to be refrigerated once completed.  

You're right, there is a lot of conflicting information out there about this.


----------



## rc771 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys....


You can shoot it IM post workout correct?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 12, 2011)

rc771 said:


> Thanks for the info guys....
> 
> 
> You can shoot it IM post workout correct?


 
Yes.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 12, 2011)

rc771 said:


> Thanks for the info guys....
> 
> 
> You can shoot it IM post workout correct?



Yes, pre or post, depends on what you prefer and the dose.  I always would do AA then backfill with BA water, made it otherwise pain free whereas AA can be very painful straight into the muscle.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 12, 2011)

XYZ said:


> If you reconstitute ANY peptide it needs to be refrigerated once completed.
> 
> You're right, there is a lot of conflicting information out there about this.


 
I know bro I researched for hours and then just decided to do it the safe way. AA in the fridge. 

Fuck even Twist told me LR3 is stable at room temp in AA. I just don't know and didn't want to risk it.




rc771 said:


> Thanks for the info guys....
> 
> You can shoot it IM post workout correct?


 
This was my protocol:

Workout Days: 100mcg DES split Bi-lat into muscle group worked that day PRE-workout

Non-W/O days: 100mcg LR3 split bi-lat into a random muscle group. I normally stuck with chest, tri's, bi's and delts. 


I did this for 4 weeks during PCT and I plan to do it again. It was really nice. I lost about 7 pounds total out of 32 that I gained and a LOT of that was water. My strength remained close to on cycle. Honestly I look bigger now than when I was on.


----------



## Lordsks (Dec 12, 2011)

XYZ said:


> If you reconstitute ANY peptide it needs to be refrigerated once completed.
> 
> You're right, there is a lot of conflicting information out there about this.




I was going to say even igfr3 in AA? All the other peps yes I agree fridge for sure.


----------



## XYZ (Dec 13, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> I was going to say even igfr3 in AA? All the other peps yes I agree fridge for sure.


 

I would just to be safe?


----------



## DeanCorp (Dec 29, 2011)

So just to confirm:

Take IGF-1 LR3 1mg/1000mcg bottle
Fill IGF-1 bottle with Acetic Acid 0.6% for 1mL
Then depending on daily dose say 50mcg for example: draw up 0.05mL of IGF-1 mixed with AA and then add bac water to concentrate it a bit to eliminate any burning?


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah that's correct. if you recon with 1ml, 100mcg would be 10iu so I'd recommend at least 10iu IGF-LR3 backfilled with 40iu of bac water for a total of 50iu. Some go less bac water but it really doesn't matter as long as it's painless. No bac water means prepare to hop around in pain from the burning sensation.


----------



## DeanCorp (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks!

I'm kind of having cold feet as I have Crohns disease and currently taking Humira and 6MP (immunosuppressant) there is already an increased cancer risk being on both these drugs. I also take 2.5iu HGH daily (been taking for over a year). 

Is there another peptide I should be using instead? 

Or is a dose say 25-50iu of IGF-1 LR3 for 40 days not going to matter.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 29, 2011)

i use bac water to recon it


----------



## DeanCorp (Dec 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Yeah that's correct. if you recon with 1ml, 100mcg would be 10iu so I'd recommend at least 10iu IGF-LR3 backfilled with 40iu of bac water for a total of 50iu. Some go less bac water but it really doesn't matter as long as it's painless. No bac water means prepare to hop around in pain from the burning sensation.



Isn't 1mL = 1000mcg?


----------



## DeanCorp (Dec 31, 2011)

I took my first dose today.

I realized afterwards I took way too much.

I filled 1mL to the 1mg/1000mcg = 1mL/100iu. I took 2.5iu which is equivalent to 250mcg!!!

I think I'll stick to 50mcg from now on which is 0.05mL/5 IU on an insulin syringe (1ML/100 IU)

Are you meant to take it every day or just the days you workout? I do weights 3 times a week every second day.

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 1, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Yeah that's correct. if you recon with 1ml, 100mcg would be 10iu so I'd recommend at least 10iu IGF-LR3 backfilled with 40iu of bac water for a total of 50iu. Some go less bac water but it really doesn't matter as long as it's painless. No bac water means prepare to hop around in pain from the burning sensation.




when you say back fill the pin with  BA  (40iu's) for a total of 50ui's in pin that is up to the 50 mark on a 1ml/cc insulin pin correct?  just want to be sure


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just filled my vial of 1000mcg igf lr3 with 4ml of sterile water from great white peptides. This way every numeral mark is 25 mcg. does anyone else do it like this?


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes mate that's correct.


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 2, 2012)

So far day 3: This stuff is awesome! Full pump for hours.

One thing I have noticed is frequent urination. Has anyone else found that?


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 2, 2012)

rc771 said:


> So I'm going to give IGF LR3 a shot and i can't seem to find a clear answer on the bac water vs acetic acid thing...
> 
> I would prefer to just use bac water since I have a ton of it already.
> 
> ...



Hey bro,, I have never used the peps yet but doing a lot of reading on them (which does confuse me more at times)  but I did read that with igf one reason AA is used is that the glass vial is not smooth. There are microscopic groves that cause the igf to get stuck when mixing with other than AA..  the AA grabs onto the igf in the grooves so nothing is left behind.. 
This was the only real reason i came across as to which to use AA or BA..   
Some have used it either way from my reading & all was good.   I will look for the article & post I think it was from another board (not steroidology) that had a sticky for peptide usage..  It stuck in my head as a reason

I just found what i read:
(3) WHAT TO MIX THE IGF-1 WITH
"When reconstituting, it's important to  remember IGF-1 can get "stuck" in the grooves of the glass bottle it  comes packaged in. While glass appears smooth to the naked eye, under a  microscope, it's a convoluted landscape of grooves and hidden recesses.
By  mixing the lyophilized IGF-1 with an "sterile acetic acid" , the IGF-1  molecules are efficiently detached from the glass and solubilized in the  mixture".

& yes the PH  LEVELs:

"Dilute the IGF-1 peptide with 2mls of Acetic Acid (.6%).  Assuming (*DO  NOT ASSUME*) Acetic Acid (AA) will yield the correct pH balance of your  research peptide.
Note: This creates a concentration of 500mcg/ml. So each 1/10 of a ML is 50mcg???s."


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought it was to do with the PH level and it will remain stable longer in AA instead of BAC water?


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 2, 2012)

rc771 said:


> So I'm going to give IGF LR3 a shot and i can't seem to find a clear answer on the bac water vs acetic acid thing...
> 
> I would prefer to just use bac water since I have a ton of it already.
> 
> ...




I also came across  this info  on why  AA over BA,, just passing it on.


AA: Short for Acetic Acid, a commonly-used solvent for diluting the  IGF-1 powder. This is said to keep the fragile IGF-1 molecule more  stable than other solvents. This point is heavily debated. AA is an acid  and it tends to kill whichever tissue you inject it into. It is best to  dilute the IGF-1 with as little AA as can be done, and then to dilute  this solution again when injecting so as to damage the target tissue as  little as possible.

BW: Bacteriostatic water. This is simply purified water mixed with 0.9%  Berylic Alcohol. Microorganisms cannot survive in this water. It is a  very common solvent for injections and should be easily obtainable even  from your local drugstore. BW is not an ideal solvent for long-term  IGF-1 solution and storage as it tends to degrade much more quickly in  BW than in AA. Again there is much debate as to how quickly IGF-1 does  degrade in BW.


----------



## bigreddave (Jan 2, 2012)

Love me some lr3 but a much bigger fan of des 1,3


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 3, 2012)

after more reading It seems the only difference is the potency & time of storage...   AA will keep it potent for a while (1-2 months or more)   in  BAC water it degrades faster like a few days..


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 3, 2012)

bobby6638 said:


> after more reading It seems the only difference is the potency & time of storage...   AA will keep it potent for a while (1-2 months or more)   in  BAC water it degrades faster like a few days..



Exactly what I said..


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 4, 2012)

DeanCorp said:


> Exactly what I said..


 

that you did


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 4, 2012)

So is anyone taking LR3 at the moment or is it just me?


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 5, 2012)

I just ordered some.. its on its way.. I should get it today or tomorrow & then I will start..  I am starting out at 20mcg's ED..  This is the 1st run with it so I'll see how it goes then maybe bump it up to 40 if I feel good.


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 5, 2012)

I am taking 100mcg daily. This is my first run too. Also taking pharmaceutical grade HGH 2.5iu daily (been taking for 1.5yrs).

Immediate Noticeable Changes:
Increased Appetite
Much Stronger
Muscles feel tight/pumped
Weight has increased


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 5, 2012)

i will post up as I use,,   dean i posted a good article in this forum on Lr3 & ZMA  was said to be very beneficial to use when on:::

Tips for maximizing your Insulin-like growth factor, IGF-1 LR3:
 If you are not using ZMA currently, you should start it up before   starting the IGF-1. Zinc plays a very crucial role in enzyme activation   of IGF-1. It also increases blood plasma levels of total and free  IGF-1.  A deficiency actually hinders IGF-1 formation.
 Since IGF-1 LR3 is such a new peptide, there are no long term studies about the IGF-1 side effect


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 5, 2012)

bobby6638 said:


> i will post up as I use,,   dean i posted a good article in this forum on Lr3 & ZMA  was said to be very beneficial to use when on:::
> 
> Tips for maximizing your Insulin-like growth factor, IGF-1 LR3:
> If you are not using ZMA currently, you should start it up before   starting the IGF-1. Zinc plays a very crucial role in enzyme activation   of IGF-1. It also increases blood plasma levels of total and free  IGF-1.  A deficiency actually hinders IGF-1 formation.
> Since IGF-1 LR3 is such a new peptide, there are no long term studies about the IGF-1 side effect



Yes I'm taking ZMA each night. I started this one week before I started IGF-1 after reading that online.


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 6, 2012)

Im on day 13....


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 6, 2012)

How are you finding it? Seen any changes?


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm on day 15 actually and not too much except burning when I pin it in my shoulder lol. I may have gained 4 pounds but I'm on my second week of test c and meta-drol too.... I'm only taking 50mcgs a day though....maybe I'll double up the dose


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm taking 100mcg per day, I can definitely see a difference in my workouts and my body in general.

Have you noticed anything?


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 7, 2012)

DeanCorp said:


> I'm taking 100mcg per day, I can definitely see a difference in my workouts and my body in general.
> 
> Have you noticed anything?



damn that sounds expensive


----------



## Ziggy1333 (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you on anything else?


----------



## bobby6638 (Jan 7, 2012)

i just started my research today.. I did 20mcg..  i have 100mcg vials so i put in 1/2 ml of AA so each 10 iu is 20 mcg..  I back filled with 40 iu of BAC,, no burn all good..  I will stay will this for about a week & see how my experiment is going,,  maybe bump up to 40-50 mcg...   I have to wait for PP to get more in if I bump it up to last 4 weeks..


----------



## DeanCorp (Jan 7, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> damn that sounds expensive



It costs me $100 for 1mg/1000mcg.  I mix 1mL of Acetic Acid 0.6% and draw up 10iu on the 1mL/100iu insulin syringe, then fill another 50iu with BAC  water to stop the burning.



Ziggy1333 said:


> Are you on anything else?



Nope, just taking, Protein Powder, legal test boosters (USP labs Pink Magic & USP Labs Prime), Creatine (Con-Cret) and Optimum ZMA.

I have noticed increased appetite, to the point where I am eating shitloads! 

For example it is now 4PM. I have had 12 weat bix with milk, two protein shakes, 4 pieces of toast with peanut butter, a bowl of pasta, a chicken breast and and ice cream lol.

Weight is up 2kg since December 31.

I can see my entire body filling out, my strength is up heaps. I have been taking photos regularly, so I can already see a big difference in pump.

I just filled my second IGF-1 vial, I started that on Dec 31, so it is going to cost me a fair bit for the run.

I think during my cycle, I will take CJC 1295 without DAC and GHRP-2.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 9, 2012)

IGF-1 Lr3 Log - BAC Water VS Acetic Acid - Page 6 - SuperiorMuscle.com - Bodybuilding Forums

someone did a log of a month of igf-1 lr3 in each bac and aa with a month in between. he concluded that there was no difference. 
however i would like to see some lab results of a end of the month inject (igf that has been reconstituted for 3 weeks or more already) of each bac and aa <---that would be conclusive evidence

on another note. i have reconstitued igf-1 des in bac and left it for two weeks in the fridge and then used a 50mcg dose in each arm and they were pumped up like crazy for the next three days. so i assumed that bac works just as fine.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 9, 2012)

DeanCorp said:


> It costs me $100 for 1mg/1000mcg.



there are sources where you can get it much cheaper. i got mine for around 60 from a sponsor here. i'll let u know how it is in about a week if you want.


----------

